# Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hi,
ich brauche einen neuen Computer für ca.850€ (je weniger desto so besser). Meine Beispielkonfiguration wäre folgende:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 (BE)
Lüfter: Scythe Mugen Rev. B
Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54
HDD: Samsung HD154Ui 1,5 TB
Gehähause:IN WIN Griffin Midi Tower
GPU: Keine Ahnung welche, mich bringen die ganzen Nummer durcheinander! Welche wäre zu empfehlen.
Netzteil:
Ist das System so gut, wenn nicht bitte Verbesserungsvorschläge!
Voraus schonmal ein Dank


----------



## Ryan_Cooper (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Warte am besten bis die Sockel1155-Mainboards wieder lieferbar sind. Nen X4 955 + Mainboard würde ich mir nicht meht kaufen. Sandy Bridge ist wesentlich besser. Bei der Graka sollte es am Besten eine GTX560 Ti oder eine HD6950 2Gb sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Bei deinem Budget solltes du ein Sandy Bridge System nehmen.


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

besser:

CPU: intel core i5-2500K
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
MB: Asrock P67 Extreme4
GraKa: Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC
NT: Cougar CMX 550W / Antec True Power New 550W / be quiet! Straight Power 550W
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
RAM: Corsair XMS3 2x2048MB

macht 700€, Gehäuse kannst du ja nehmen was dir gefällt
die Mainboards sind von MSI schon teilweise da, andere kommen in den nächsten Wochen


----------



## Seeefe (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

CPU: Wenn du noch warten kannst würde ich auf den Bulldozer warten der soll im 2Q auf dem Markt kommen - Wenn nicht dann würd ich dir den AMD Phenom X6 1100T empfehlen der ist schon für unter 200€ zu haben oder den X6 1075 der ist schon für 160€

Lüfter: passt

MB: passt

HDD: passt

Gehäuse: ist geschmackssache 

GPU: Ja also da müssten wir schon wissen in welcher Auflösung du spielst 

Netzteil: Da würd ich dir das Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 empfehlen 

MfG


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Die Zusammenstellung von hendrx ist prima 

Gehäuse könntest Du Dir z.B. das Zalman Z9 Plus oder Xigmatek Midgard anschauen.


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



Seeefe schrieb:


> CPU: Wenn du noch warten kannst würde ich auf den Bulldozer warten der soll im 2Q auf dem Markt kommen - Wenn nicht dann würd ich dir den AMD Phenom X6 1100T empfehlen der ist schon für unter 200€ zu haben oder den X6 1075 der ist schon für 160€


 
warum hast du dich denn so auf AMD fixiert? die X6 lohnen sich meiner meinung nach überhaupt nicht für spiele


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Jeder schreibt etwas andere ! (war klar)
Auflösung keine Ahnung, hab z.Z. nur ein Notebook!


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



hendrx schrieb:


> warum hast du dich denn so auf AMD fixiert? die X6 lohnen sich meiner meinung nach überhaupt nicht für spiele


 
AMD lohnt als Gaming System nicht mehr, höchstens wenn das Budget arg knapp ist.


----------



## facehugger (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hmmm, zur Graka: bis Full-HD reicht in den meisten Fällen eine GTX460 wie diese:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N460OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder alternativ eine AMD:

Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11180-00-20R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



hendrx schrieb:


> besser:
> 
> CPU: intel core i5-2500K
> Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
> ...


Danke!
GraKa ist nur die Frage welches hersteller oder spielt das keine Rolle.
Asrock ist doch auch von Asus oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Die Gigabyte ist schon sehr gut. Du kannst dir ja mal die Gainward angucken. Einfach schauen, welche lieferbar ist.

Asrock ist eine Tochterfirma von Asus, beide sind aber im Mainboardmarkt Konkurrenten.


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Jeder schreibt etwas andere ! (war klar)
> Auflösung keine Ahnung, hab z.Z. nur ein Notebook!


 
es werden natürlich manchmal bestimmte hersteller bevorzugt, deshalb solltest du dich einfach mal über die leistung der sandy bridge cpu's informieren

Konkurrenz chancenlos - Intel Core i5-2500K und Core i7-2600K im Test - Quad-Core-CPUs mit Turbo 2.0 und HD-Grafik | Fazit | TecChannel.de
Zitat: "Der zum neuen Core i5-2500K ähnliche teure Hexa-Core-Prozessor Phenom II X6 1090T bleibt in der überwiegenden Anzahl der Applikationen ebenfalls chancenlos - von AMDs günstigeren Quad-Core-Modellen ganz zu schweigen."


----------



## facehugger (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja mal die Gainward angucken.


 Welche Gainward Quanti?

Gruß


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

wahrscheinlich die Phantom oder? Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (1831) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Welche Gainward Quanti?
> 
> Gruß


 
Diese Gainward KLICK


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Ich wusste schon das die Intels deutlich besser waren, gab da halt das Problem mit den  Boards, ansonsten wäre es ohne Frage Intel geworden.
Probleme hab ich nur mit den ganzen GraKa weil jeder Hersteller seien einige Kühler anbietet.
Zur 560 Ti habe ich im Kopf das sie langsamer ist als die Radoen 6950.
Bleibt die Frage nach dem Gehäuse will irgendwie kein ganz schwarzes  haben


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Die HD 6950 holt bei vielen Games ein paar mehr FPS raus, dafür bietet die GTX560 eine etwas bessere Bildqualität, PhysX und wers braucht Cuda. Für etwas risikofreudige ist die HD6950 flashbar auf eine HD6970. BIOS-Tuning: Radeon HD 6950 zur HD 6970 upgraden - CHIP Online

Softy


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

ich würde eine OC-version der 560 nehmen, die ist dann auf dem selben niveau und man verzichtet nicht auf physix und cuda


----------



## facehugger (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Im Großen und Ganzen sind GTX560 Ti und AMD 6950 auf einem Level, mit leichten Vorteilen für die AMD. Beim zocken wirst du den Unterschied eh nicht merken... Im Prinzip ist es eher eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und der Vorliebe für einen Hersteller.

Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Bleibt die Frage nach dem Netzteil und dem Gehäuse. Die Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti "Phantom" ist doch eine der besten 560 Ti ? 
Bleibt nur die Frage wo kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage nach dem Gehäuse will irgendwie kein ganz schwarzes  haben


 
Sind sie aber irgendwie alle. Musst halt schauen, ob du eins in Silber oder so bekommst. Schau mal bei Caseking.de rein.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Schau mal hier: NZXT Phantom weiß oder NZXT Phantom rot


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Sehen gut aus, allerdings finde ich das sie zu teuer sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Anders sein wollen kostet halt...


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hmmm, dann hier der Geheimtipp und mein absolutes Traumgehäuse: Zignum MT GEH-ZG-3310.P  Sogar mit Netzteil 

Im Ernst. Schau mal hier: PC-Gehäuse - Preise bei idealo.de Wenn Du da runterscrollst kannst Du Gehäusefarben in die Vorauswahl nehmen.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



Softy schrieb:


> Hmmm, dann hier der Geheimtipp und mein absolutes Traumgehäuse: Zignum MT GEH-ZG-3310.P  Sogar mit Netzteil


 
Immerhin nicht schwarz.


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

also ich habe bei hardwareversand ein paar gefunden 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Chieftec LCX-01SL-SL-B silber "Mesh-Serie" ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec Solo, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Centurion RC534 lite ohne Netzteil silber
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Antec NSK 4000.TWO, ATX, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Akasa AK-ZEN01-BK ZEN Miditower black, ohne Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Das Cooler Master ist nur an der Front in silber, der Rest ist schwarz.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Oder Du nimmst ein (schwarzes) Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster und einen stylischen Kühler wie z.B. den Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage nach dem Gehäuse will irgendwie kein ganz schwarzes  haben


 
kein ganz schwarzes verstehe ich so, dass es teilweise schwarz sein kann  oder ist das falsch?


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



hendrx schrieb:


> kein ganz schwarzes verstehe ich so, dass es teilweise schwarz sein kann  oder ist das falsch?


Das ist richtig.



Softy schrieb:


> Oder Du nimmst ein (schwarzes) Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster und einen stylischen Kühler wie z.B. den Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot


Ich denke das ist die beste Variante.

Silber sieht noch schlimmer aus als das in rosa!!


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist die beste Variante.



Dann vielleicht ein Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster mit 2-4x Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm

Wär bestimmt eine super Optik (nach meinem Geschmack^^)


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



Softy schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht ein Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster mit 2-4x Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm
> 
> Wär bestimmt eine super Optik (nach meinem Geschmack^^)


Nach meinem auch. Also wäre das Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster plus Enermax T.B.Apollish  und Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot
(wobei dieser realtiv laut sein soll)
Lohnt sich eigentlich mehr RAM?


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Atm reichen 4GB zum Zocken sehr gut aus. Bei den derzeitigen RAM-Preisen kann man aber schon zu 2x4GB RAM greifen, z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)

Der Zalman MAX ist schon "lauter" als z.B. ein Mugen2. Ich habe den kleineren (und noch lauteren^^) Zalman CNPS9900A LED, und auch mit Übertakten ist der recht leise und ich hab ihn im Normalbetrieb oder beim Zocken noch nicht aus dem Gehäuse rausgehört. Nachteil vom Zalman ist da eher, dass Du den Lüfter nicht austauschen kannst. Falls der mal schrott geht kannst Du den ganzen Lüfter in die Tonne hauen .

Es gibt noch andere stylische Lüfter, z.B. den Thermaltake SpinQ VT, der aber leider weder wesentlich leiser noch kühler ist als ein boxed-Lüfter. Oder Du nimmst nen Tower-Kühler mit LED-Lüffi, z. B. die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B.

Softy


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Also wären da jetzt
CPU: intel core i5-2500K
Kühler: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot 
MB: Asrock P67 Extreme4
GraKa: Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom
NT: Cougar CMX 550W 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
RAM:GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB
Gehäuse:Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster
und 64-Bit Windows
Kühler:Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm

Bleibt die Frage wo kaufen und ob man es zusammenbauen  lässt oder es selbst macht


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Du kannst alle Komponenten bei geizhals.at/de eingeben (in die Wunschliste) und dann unten rechts auf den Button "Günstigste Anbieter ermitteln" klicken.

Oder du bestellst bei z.B. hardwareversand.de, die einen Zusammenbau für 20€ anbieten. Falls einzelne Komponenten dort nicht erhältlich sind, poste diese hier und Du kannst auf ähnliche ausweichen.

Ich würde es allerdings selbst machen, ist nicht soo schwer. Kann sogar Spaß machen 

Softy


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

ja, ich würde auch immer selbst zusammen bauen 
ansonsten kannst du das so kaufen


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Noch eine Frage zur GraKa die 1024 Mb oder doch die mit 2048 Mb
komme mit wunschliste überhaupt nicht klar.


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

die 560 kommt mit 1024mb gut aus, der aufpreis lohnt sich nicht finde ich
ich weiß jetzt nicht welche auflösung du benutzt, der unterschied macht sich bis 1920*1080 nicht wirklich bemerkbar


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> komme mit wunschliste überhaupt nicht klar.



Inwiefern?


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



Softy schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


 hat sich erledigt ab die Buttons nicht gesehen, trotzdem Danke 
Das einzige was nicht verfügbar ist das Mainboard.


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Kann noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis die fehlerfreien Bretter lieferbar sind. Achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass Du ein Revision 3 Board nimmst, bzw. mit  B3-Stepping.


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



Softy schrieb:


> Kann noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis die fehlerfreien Bretter lieferbar sind. Achte auf jeden Fall darauf, dass Du ein Revision 3 Board nimmst, bzw. mit  B3-Stepping.


Werde ich tun allerdings brauche ich noch DVD-Laufwerk/Brenner


----------



## hendrx (4. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

da kannst du irgendeinen günstigen nehmen, ich bin mit meinem von LG sehr zufrieden


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Sehr gut jetzt heißt es warten bis das Mainboard verfügbar ist.
Einzige aktuelle verfügbare Mainboards sind das ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0 und das MSI P67A-GD55 (B3).


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Leider ist von denn Asrockboards noch kein Termin bekannt. Deswegen würde ich wüsste ich gerne einige Alternativen wo der Termin bekannt ist.
So steht auf der Seite von Gigabyte das B3 Boards ab nächster Woche erhältlich sind


----------



## hendrx (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

alternative wäre ASUS P8P67 (Pro), aber ASRock hat die boards auch schon länger angekündigt, sind nur noch nicht gelistet


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Wenn die Boards flächendeckend verfügbar sein werden, dann wird Asrock auch dabei sein.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Gut! Hier nochmal meine Zusammenstellung: 
CPU: intel core i5-2500K
Kühler: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot 
MB: Asrock P67 Extreme4
GraKa: Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom
NT: Cougar CMX 550W 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
RAM:GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB
Gehäuse:Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black
DVD:LG Electronics GH22NS50


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Kannst du so lassen und bestellen, wenn das Asrock Board verfügbar ist.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Kennt einer den Shop HARDWARE ● SOFTWARE ● KOMMUNIKATION ● Computer ● Planet4one Technology Distribution GmbH, laut Geizhals kosten dort alle Sachen (außer Mainboard, Gehäuse) 676,39. Wie werden dort die Versandkosten berechnet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Versandkosten stehen doch da. 7,95€ bei Vorkasse und 12,95 bei Nachname.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Versandkosten stehen doch da. 7,95€ bei Vorkasse und 12,95 bei Nachname.


Stimmt, aber nur bis 5 kg danach wird es teurer . Also was ist mit Erfahrungen mit dem Shop (zuverlässig,etc) ?


----------



## Bruce112 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

für 90 euro würde ich den netzteil nicht nehmen soviel watt brauchst du garnicht ,für 10 euro mehr bekommst du schon den enermax 500 watt gold series brauchst du auch nicht 
antec truee power ist wenigstens billiger  oder den hier 

Netzteil 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop

nesteq Netzteil 500W NesteQ E2CS X-Strike Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


----------



## hendrx (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

es heißt *das* netzteil 
und das cougar soll sehr gut sein, ich würde es nehmen
schau auch mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/119579-lesertest-cougar-cmx-550-a.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Das Cougar ist schon sehr gut und das Cougar GX kostet halt noch mal mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Persönlich kommen mir 480 bzw 500 W etwas knapp vor, lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig.


----------



## hendrx (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

500W würden noch reichen, aber ich würde auch etwas mehr nehmen


----------



## Softy (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hi,

das be quiet StraightPower E8 480W wird sehr gut, selbst wenn Du übertaktest, ausreichen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Persönlich kommen mir 480 bzw 500 W etwas knapp vor, lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig.


 
Was willst du denn alles anschließen?
Mikrowelle?
Kühlschrank?
Fernbedienung fürs Klo?


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Das Cougar sieht besser aus und das Be quiet  ist effizienter, 500W wären mir lieber und das  nesteq ist wohl das uneffizienteste
Ich dachte die CPU und GPU brauchen mehr als 500W


----------



## hendrx (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

ich glaube nicht, dass das be quiet! effizienter ist, oder täusche ich mich ???


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



hendrx schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass das be quiet! effizienter ist, oder täusche ich mich ???


 Du irrst dich Bequiet:80 plus silber Cougar 80 plus bronze
Mit  planet4one.de hat anscheinend   noch niemand Erfahrung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das Cougar sieht besser aus und das Be quiet  ist effizienter, 500W wären mir lieber und das  nesteq ist wohl das uneffizienteste
> Ich dachte die CPU und GPU brauchen mehr als 500W



Nö, das System wird unter Last so um 350-370 Watt ziehen, wenn überhaupt.



hendrx schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass das be quiet! effizienter ist, oder täusche ich mich ???


 
Ja, in diesem Fall, das Cougar ist nur Bronze, wenn du mehr haben willst, musst du das Cougar GX nehmen, das ist gold, kostet aber auch mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Komisch, geh ich bei meiner geizhals Wunschliste aus beliebige Verfügbarkeit sagt der 1 Anbieter nicht möglich!
bei kurzfristig lieferbar ist dann 1 Anbieter wieder möglich!
und warum haben dann die meisten Fertig PCs mehr als 500W?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> und warum haben dann die meisten Fertig PCs mehr als 500W?



Weil es besser klingt, und weil die meisten Netzteile in Fertig-PC's Schrott sind, die unter Volllast nur sehr kurz leben: YouTube - Corsair Power Supply Comparison Testing 

Zum Vergleich ein Markennetzteil: YouTube - TruePower New 550W powers a GTX480 SLI / Core I7 980X setup

Softy


----------



## hendrx (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

ich würde aber schon was über 500W nehmen, man weiß ja nicht, ob man nicht nochmal ein paar festplatten und ne wakü erweitern möchte


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> und warum haben dann die meisten Fertig PCs mehr als 500W?


 
Haben sie nicht, Fertig PCs von Dell, HP oder halt Medion haben genau das NT drin, was reicht um die Hardware zu betreiben.

Wenn du die Fertig PCs von diversen Seiten meinst, die im Netz so rumgeistern, dann liegt das daran, dass das sehr günstige Netzteile sind, die nicht das halten, was draufsteht und dann bist du gezwungen eben ein 750 Watt Netzteil einzubauen, damit es wenigstens 350 Watt liefert kann, welche du brauchst um die Hardware zu betreiben.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



hendrx schrieb:


> ich würde aber schon was über 500W nehmen, man weiß ja nicht, ob man nicht nochmal ein paar festplatten und ne wakü erweitern möchte


Genau deswegen hab ich auch gesagt 480W/500W sind etwas knapp.
Gibt es  eines das günstiger und besser als das Cougar?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Haben sie nicht, Fertig PCs von Dell, HP oder halt Medion haben genau das NT drin, was reicht um die Hardware zu betreiben.
> 
> Wenn du die Fertig PCs von diversen Seiten meinst, die im Netz so rumgeistern, dann liegt das daran, dass das sehr günstige Netzteile sind, die nicht das halten, was draufsteht und dann bist du gezwungen eben ein 750 Watt Netzteil einzubauen, damit es wenigstens 350 Watt liefert kann, welche du brauchst um die Hardware zu betreiben.


Genau die meine ich, danke für die Info

Sieht schlimm aus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP8nFQYQW34


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Gibt es  eines das günstiger und besser als das Cougar?



Günstiger und besser in einem Satz kannst du bei Netzteilen vergessen.
Qualität kostet nun mal.
Du kannst das Antec True Power New nehmen, das ist auch gut, ist aber eben auch nicht für 50€ zu haben.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Logisch! Wie gefährlich billig Netzteile sind konnte man in dem Video ja gut sehen. Mir kam das Cougar nur etwas teurer  als der Rest


----------



## hendrx (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

naja, das cougar kostet 10€ mehr als das antec und die verarbeitung ist nochmal ein stück besser. ich würde das cougar nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Besser in der Verarbeitung ist so eine Sache. 
Wenn du die Kabel meinst, vielleicht, wenn du die Technik meinst, dann nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Kennzeichnet AsRock die B3 Boards auch im Namen oder nur auf Verpackung und Mainboard selbst?


----------



## hendrx (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

das B3 kommt auch immer in die bezeichnung


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Kennzeichnet AsRock die B3 Boards auch im Namen oder nur auf Verpackung und Mainboard selbst?


 
Das B3 kommt, wie bei allen anderen auch" in den Namen und auf die Verpackung. Asrock hat aber noch keine B3 Boards, die kommen sicher dann, wenn die anderen Boards auch kaufbar sind.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



hendrx schrieb:


> das B3 kommt auch immer in die bezeichnung


Hier ASRock > ASRocks brandneues P67/H67-Motherboard mit B3-Stepping-Chipsatz steht in den Startlöchern steht aber ,dass das  nicht  es in den Namen kommt.


----------



## hendrx (5. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

da steht nicht, dass es nicht in den namen kommt 
ich denke schon, dass man die dann unterscheiden kann, sonst musst du halt mal beim shop fragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Wird sicher wie bei den anderen Herstellern sein, sieht man schon an der Verpackung, dem Boardaufkleber, usw. Alles wie bei den anderen auch.


----------



## K-on-road (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Moin Moin!
Habe extra für euch nochmal die Seite hier auf PCGH herausgesucht. Steht alles Wissenswerte zum Thema Namensgebung drin (sprich B3 - im Namen des jeweiligen Board, auf der Verpackung und auf dem Mainboard selbst).

MFG K-O-R


----------



## turbosnake (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Welche Vorteile hat das ASRock P67 Extreme6 gegenüber dem ASRock P67 Extreme4?


----------



## Softy (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hi,

das Asrock Extreme6 hat 4x USB3.0 extern (das andere 2x), 2x GBit LAN (Extreme4: 1x), 8x USB2 intern (Extreme4: 6x) und mehr SATA-Anschlüsse.

Softy


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Also nichts was mir wichtig ist.
Die  GeForce GTX 560 Ti würde doch für 24" ausreichen, weil ich mir später einen neuen Monitor kaufen will und keine lust habe wieder eine neue GraKa zu kaufen


----------



## Softy (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Entscheidend ist nicht die Bildschirmdiagonale sondern die Auflösung 

Für FullHD-Gaming reicht die GTX560 gut aus (hohe bis sehr hohe Einstellungen)


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Da ich ja eh noch warten muss mit dem bestellen und mir die Leistung wichtig ist ist doch die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti SOC der genauso teuren Phantom vorzuziehen gleicher Preise bessere Leistung! (wenn sie denn verfügbar wäre)


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Es gibt jetzt nur ein Problem, alles zusammne kostet ca 989€! Was mir zu teuer ist, wie kann ich daran noch sparen?
1 x Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3)
1 x Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3
2 x LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
1 x Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054)
1 x Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (1831)
1 x TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)
1 x ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black


----------



## Lordac (18. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hallo,



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt nur ein Problem, alles zusammne kostet ca 989€! Was mir zu teuer ist, wie kann ich daran noch sparen?


du solltest die Preise in jedem Fall bei z.B. Geizhals vor dem Kauf vergleichen



> 1 x Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3)


Scythe Mugen 2



> 1 x Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3


 Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520



> 2 x LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk


Ein Brenner reicht vollkommen.



> 1 x Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 1024MB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (1831)


Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC



> 1 x TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)


4 GB DDR3 1333 von z.B. Kingston (4 GB reichen für das meiste völlig aus)



> 1 x ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)


ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3)



> 1x Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black


z.B. Antec Three Hundred oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Gehäuse und Lüfter sollen so bleiben.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Mainboards?
RAM 4gb stimmt  sollte reichen, genauso wie 1 Brenner, da muss ich dir Recht geben!
PS: Das sind die Geizhalspreise!!


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hi,

das Pro3 hat weniger Anschlussmöglichkeiten, diese reichen aber normalerweise gut aus. Das Extreme4 hat außerdem ein USB3-Frontpanel im Lieferumfang. Mit den Änderungsvorschlägen von Lordac wärst Du im Budget ohne nennenswerte Leistungseinbußen


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

moin
1 x Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3)
1 x Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2)
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
1 x Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-02054)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)
1 x Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (996768)
1 x ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
macht ca 749€ + Versandkosten
und Cooler Master HAF Mini Window RC-922M-KWN1-GP - black für 109,90€ (+Versabkosten)
Passt das alles so  zusammen?


----------



## Softy (19. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Passt alles gut  Schön und schnell außerdem. Viel Spaß damit! 

Softy


----------



## turbosnake (19. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Werde das Gehäuse vielleicht gegen diese Sharkoon T9 Value rot austauschen kostet auch nur 52€.
PS:Lohnt es sich eigentlich doch auf Bulldozer zu warten oder werden die nicht schneller sein als die Intels?


----------



## Softy (19. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Das Gehäuse sollte auch ok sein.

In die Bulldozer-Gerüchteküche gehts hier lang^^: AMD Bulldozer: Acht CPUs ab Juni 2011, angebliche neue Benchmarks - Update: Launch am 11. Juni? - cpu, amd, bulldozer


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Werde das Gehäuse vielleicht gegen diese Sharkoon T9 Value rot austauschen kostet auch nur 52€.
> PS:Lohnt es sich eigentlich doch auf Bulldozer zu warten oder werden die nicht schneller sein als die Intels?


 
Was Bulldozer leisten wird, steht noch nicht fest, wenn du nicht noch 3 Monate warten willst, kauf dir jetzt Sandy.


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Lohnt sich diese Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 gegenüber der  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 langfristig?


----------



## Lordac (20. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hallo,



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich diese Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 gegenüber der  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 langfristig?


die HD 6950 ist etwas schneller als die GTX560 Ti und läasst sich auch zu einer HD 6870 flashen (Vorsicht: Garantieverlust!). Als HD 6970 wäre sie natürlich ein gutes Stück stärker und würde entsprechend etwas länger halten, das liegt im allgemeinen aber auch an deinem Anspruch.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Dafür wäre doch die Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 PCS++ die beste Wahl, weil man sie ohne Garantieverrlust zur HD6970 machen kann?


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Mist! Habe den PC zusammen gebaut aber kein Bild! Woran liegt das?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hi,

hast Du 2x Strom ans Board und 2x an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen?


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Ja hab ich: 
GraKa 1*6 und 1*8
Board ATX 12V und ATX power Connector


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Leuchten irgendwelche LED's am Mainboard oder gibt es einen Beep-Code von sich?


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Nein, aber "Dr. Debug" zeigt eine 45 an!


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Steht dazu etwas im Handbuch? Ansonsten versuche mal den Rechner in Minimalkonfiguration zu starten (nur Mainboard, 1 RAM Riegel, Netzteil, CPU, CPU-Kühler, Graka) zu starten.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Nicht wirklich, da steht nur
0x3F-0x4E OEM post memory intialization codes und
0x4F DXE IPL is started
Kann es sein das die Graka defekt ist?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

-Hast Du die Abstandshalter korrekt verbaut? Denn einer zuviel könnte einen Kurzen verursachen. 
-Ist die hintere Slotblende korrekt angebracht, denn auch da kann es einen Kurzschluss geben, wenn das Metallblech ans Board stößt.

-Mach mal einen CMOS-Reset (Netzteil vom Strom nehmen, Mainboard Batterie raus, Gehäuseschalter paar Mal drücken, paar Minuten warten, MAinboard Batterie wieder rein) Wirkt manchmal Wunder 

Hast Du alle Steckverbindungen kontrolliert?
Versuche in Minimalkonfiguration zu starten.

Du könntest auch mal Bilder machen vom Board und hier posten. Vllt. ist was auffälliges dabei.

Softy


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Abstandshalter sind korrekt, waren eh nur 9 dabei.
Die Slotblende war nicht richtig drin und it jetzt komplett darußen.
Und die Mainboardbattrie kriege ich nur raus wenn ich die Graka ausbaue
Danke! Der CMOS reset hat geholfen, das Mainboard hat dafür einen Extraschalter!
Jetzt nur noch Windows installieren dann ist es geschafft!


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Kontrolliere auch mal, ob der RAM richtig sitzt, der geht manchmal etwas schwierig rein.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Jetzt kommt die nächste Qual! Die Windows Installation!


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Wo war denn jetzt der Fehler?

Für Windows7 Installation und Partitionierung etc.  gibt es ein gutes How-to von quantenslipstream: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Das hier hat geholfen "Mach mal einen CMOS-Reset ",nur hat das Mainboard dafür ein extra Knopf
Ich habe jetzu hinten gar keine Slotbende darauf. 
Weißt du was das für ein Kabel ist, das ich da gepostet habe:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainboards-und-arbeitsspeicher/147790-wo-sollen-diese-kabel-hin-2.html#post2846646 ?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Das ist ein USB3-Kabel  Vom Gehäuse oder? Dann kommt der hinten an den externen USB3-Anschluss.
(SS steht für SuperSpeed)


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Jep kommt von der Gehäusefront! War auch meine Vermutung! Hab mich nur gefragt warum das Ding hinten wieder rauskommt und diese Kappe so schwer abgeht bzw. gar nicht,


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Damit leitest du den USB 3 Port vom Slot zum Gehäuse, anders geht es derzeit bei den Gehäusen nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Wohl er vom Gehäuse um Slot, wenn ich blöde Kappe abbekomme und Windows installiert ist . Gefühlt hängt Windows schon ewigkeiten an der gleichen Stelle bei Installation wird abgeschlossen.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Windows  hängt seid einer halben Stunden an der SELBEN Stelle bei "Installation wird abgeschlossen ist das normal?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Nein, die gesamte Installation sollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 20 Minuten dauern


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Soll ich warten oder Neustarten?


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Da wird sich wohl nicht mehr viel tun. Starte mal neu.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

Hat sich schon wieder an fast der selben Stelle aufgehangen!


----------



## Softy (30. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer PC zum zocken für 850€*

MAch mal hier einen Thread auf, falls sich hier keiner meldet: Windows XP, Vista, Seven, Windows allgemein

Ich habe leider keine Idee mehr, außer dass Du nochmal alle Kabel auf nen Wackelkontakt prüfst


----------

